# Cancelling wife's visa when she is not in the country.



## chris508 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Free Zone visa from TECOM. I am the sponsor of my wife's visa. My wife has been out of country for the past 7 months. I am currently in the midst of changing jobs, which requires my visa to be cancelled. Do I need to cancel my wife's visa first before my visa is cancelled and a new visa is issued? If yes, can I cancel my wife's visa without her being in the country?

Please do let me know.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## irishsantos (Apr 13, 2013)

it is better you go to immigration there have typing centre you can ask them for cancellation of your wife visa , yes it is procedure to cancel first your wife visa then yours, then after typing you will be directed in bldg. no. 15, same there in immigration for clearance, then after that you can now cancel your visa.


----------



## chris508 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks IrishSantos for the prompt reply. Also, can I cancel my wife's visa if she is out of the country? I just have the her passport and visa xerox copy.


----------



## irishsantos (Apr 13, 2013)

yes even photocopy you can show it to the typing centre, as long as it is readable, because when you bring the typed cancellation paper in immigration it will appear in the system that your wife already leave the country.


----------



## chris508 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks IrishSantos for answering all my queries!


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

if she has been out of the country for more than 6 months then it gets cancelled automatically (it says it on very visa). However, I would still go to the immigration to inform them as a good will gesture.


----------

